# Plastisol transfer production



## Rickster (Aug 23, 2012)

We just started experimenting with plastisol transfers. We feel like we are starting to finally get them nailed down but we just tried some that had 4 spot colours and if we didn't flash in between colours we lost most of the ink on the bottom of the next screen. Is there something we are missing.


----------

